# inscription impossible au forum LinuxMint



## quequoi (18 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir,

Le site linuxmint-fr.org a eu récemment des problèmes de disque dur, et depuis, on ne peut plus s'inscrire dessus, ça beugue
Je m'étais inscrit juste avant le crash, j'avais même écrit un premier message, mais ça a été perdu, sauf la trace de mon inscription, et mon compte est « non validé ». Le mail reçu alors pour valider ne fonctionne maintenant plus, le délai étant écoulé.

Le problème, c'est que pour signaler ce dysfonctionnement, il faut entrer en contact et que pour entrer en contact, il faut s'inscrire

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution, ou pourrait-il faire passer le message ?

Merci !


----------

